# Help! I Got A Problem Right Right Now



## noob (Jul 27, 2009)

ok so i thought it the filter was draining a bit heavy so i adjusted my overflow and the pump started to gurgle and blowing tons of little bubbles into my tank, ive got 2 new damsels in there right now, how do i fix this without pushing a ton of air bubbles to my tank?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

picture maybe?
that would really help or a diagram showing what you did
i dont knwo exactly what changed to know where the bubbles are coming from


----------



## noob (Jul 27, 2009)

i dont have a camera, well im assuming when i moved the overflow box it stopped letting water in to the box and it sucked up what in there...its a wet/dry filter system


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

are you running a skimmer?


----------



## noob (Jul 27, 2009)

no, the skimmer wont be in until wednesday, but the problem is there are bubbles running through my filter/pump


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

ohhh is it sucking air that you can tell or are the bubbles just seeming to appear


----------



## noob (Jul 27, 2009)

im almost positive it is sucking air, because the pump is making a gurgle noise,the filter/overflow water level raised, and i found the overflow in the tank very low with water and barely allowing any to come in


----------



## noob (Jul 27, 2009)

i should say a pulsing noise, kinda as if it was turned on without water in it. and its blowing tiny bubbles inside my tank.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

is it a continuous siphon overflow?
if so is it possible you can just restart the siphon and let you pump sit for a little bit to get the bubbles out


----------



## noob (Jul 27, 2009)

well sofar i have reset the siphon (u shaped tube), i have not turned on the pump yet, and i have the big bubble at the top of the siphon rightnow that needs to be worked out on start up, what else should i do and how low should i have the drop in box below the water


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## noob (Jul 27, 2009)

replied


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Your overflow needs to keep up with your pump. 
To slow the flow down to make things quieter, don't restrict your overlflow, rather you should restrict the flow that comes out of the pump. 
You should use the screw on the overflow to adjust the depth the box inside the tank hangs, put the surface of the water so its behind the plastic lip so you don't see the surface when looking in the tank from the front. 
Hope that helps you understand it all a bit more.


----------

